#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Need help translating text

## Swanlee78

My wife got really upset about this message from her female friend. Anyone wanna help translate? Google and thai2english.com isn't exactly clear

อีหล่ายุไสตอนนี้แม่คิดฮอดเด้อนาง

Thanks in advance

----------


## Nicethaiza

Why did she get upset? your wife did not tell you what the sentence mean?

----------


## Nicethaiza

Issan sentence google can't translate^^

----------


## Neverna

> My wife got really upset about this message from her female friend. Anyone wanna help translate? Google and thai2english.com isn't exactly clear
> 
> อีหล่ายุไสตอนนี้แม่คิดฮอดเด้อนาง
> 
> Thanks in advance


I can't see why she would be upset with it. My understanding is that it means something along the lines of:

"Where is La? Now, mum misses her."

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Issan sentence google can't translate


Just tell us what it says, Za...Heh...

----------


## Dillinger

Shes asking where her daughter is.

La isnt her name, that means honey or baby

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by Nicethaiza
> 
> Issan sentence google can't translate
> 
> 
> Just tell us what it says, Za...Heh...


Bit weird innit?  Thought nicethaiza was passing "herself" off as a thai female?

----------


## Nicethaiza

อีหล่า its a name (not her real name) when who are older than you use to call...can use with everyone(for women)...like Dillinger say is right...
อีหล่า = E lah if a guy use บักหล่า =bug lah
ยุไสตอนนี้= yoo sai don nee=yoo nai don nee...=where are you now?
แม่คิดฮอดเด้อนาง= mae kid hod der nang=mae kid tueng =mum missed you (her)
...Where are you now e lah(baby)???,,,I(mum) miss you (her)... :Smile:

----------


## Nicethaiza

> Bit weird innit? Thought nicethaiza was passing "herself" off as a thai female?


I am a thai WOMEN ka... :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

^maybe. But doubtful.

----------


## Nicethaiza

> ^maybe. But doubtful.


Why??... :Confused: ,,what do you want to know about me... can ask me anything ka

----------


## wasabi

DJ Pat can you translate this for Me please. How come men join TD and immediately ask for help in their first post , a Thai to English translation , then this is the mystery, they never post again.
Did they only join this forum for a one off translation.

----------


## Nicethaiza

He doesn't trust his wife at all...always look at her text and asked peoples to translate... :rofl:

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ This is getting better now...Thought something shifty might be up...

----------


## BaitongBoy

Then someone said: "Take your troubles to TeakDoor...Those 'guys' know everything, there"...

555...

----------


## nidhogg

> Then someone said: "Take your troubles to TeakDoor...Those 'guys' know everything, there"...
> 
> 555...


For sale:  Full set of Encyclopaedias.  Now a member of Teakdoor and those guys know f*cking everything.

----------


## AntRobertson

> He doesn't trust his wife at all...always look at her text and asked peoples to translate...


Pretty much. All four of his posts are asking for translation help including this one:




> Hi all
> 
> I'm sure my wife is cheating on me. She sent me this text by accident instead of her friend because I obviously don't understand thai. 
> Basic Google translation mentions seeing a guy. 
> 
> Thanks in advance. 
> 
> ไปสิคะ
> แต่แม่จะไปกี่โมง
> หนูจะไปกินข้าวกะผุชายก่อนอิอิ

----------


## Nicethaiza

He didn't talk to his wife about the text...or maybe just fight cuz jealous too much hehe...

----------


## Neverna

I wonder what his other nic is?   :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

And his wife has a nic or two, as well, it seems...Heh...

----------

